# Girling Brake question... Thank you for your support.



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

CAn anyone identify these calipers? They are labeled "Girling 6J19L1" and Girling 6E30 L2"
I have these on my vehicle and they are an upgrade. I now have to fit them with E-Brake cables, and Im not sure how the cable will mount to them (I dont see a cable retaining clip. Im not sure if it is missing or this brake used a different retaining method).
Thanks for any help anyone might have.
I also have problems posting images so if someone posted these for me I wouldnt get mad at cha








MK1's - The Original "Pocket Rocket"


----------



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

I guess I figured out how to post!







Yea ME!


----------



## 20V1.8T (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (phatatude)*

They are the CAST Iron Girling 36 Rear Calipers. Used right threw till mk3 Mk4 are Girling 38 and aluminum


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (phatatude)*

No, those rear calipers are definitely not from MKII or MKIII Golfs or Jettas.
It's really obvious since MKII and MKIII rear caliper cable are routed from under the caliper around the back and over the top of the caliper to pull down on the cable.

Looks like the parking brake cable on those calipers pulls sideways parallel with the rear axle. A completely different setup.


----------



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

any idea...? so not Mk2 or 3...


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (phatatude)*

16v scirocco.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (phatatude)*

I just got back from junkyarding all day, and I gotta admit that I stand corrected.
I actually saw an 86 2-door 8-valve GTI with the same rear calipers with the sideways pulling parking brake cables.
Can't tell much more than that. When I converted my 86 Jetta GL from drum brakes to rear disk brakes, and cables were the same run-under and wrap over the top parking brake cables that are used on my MKIIIs.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (phatatude)*









16v scirocco caliper


----------



## phatatude (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the love...


Mk1s - "What the cool kids drive"


----------

